# Maven für Intellij



## Panda9296 (5. Nov 2020)

Hi Leute könnt ihr mir vielleicht helfen? Ich benötige Maven für intellij version 1.8 und weiß nicht genau was man da nehmen soll und wie das geht


----------



## kneitzel (5. Nov 2020)

Kannst Du das etwas ausführen. Also Maven ist aktuell in der Version 3.3 - die 1.8 gab es nicht einmal. Nach der 1.1 kam die 2.0.

IntelliJ ist seid 2016 immer mit 4-stelliger Jahreszahl vorne ... davor war es auch Version 15 und so (Aber nicht auf Jahreszahl bedacht ...) Die letzte Version, die man da noch herunter laden kann ist eine 11er aus dem Jahr 2012!

Oder willst Du es mit Java 8 (1.8) nutzen? Das geht natürlich direkt mit IntelliJ (aktuelle Version würde ich empfehlen!);

IntelliJ kommt mit Maven Unterstützung daher. Daher reicht es schon aus, einfach das aktuelle IntelliJ herunter zu laden. In dem IntelliJ kannst Du dann ein neues Maven Projekt erstellen. Du musst dazu also kein Maven extra herunter laden und installieren. Er erstellt das Projekt aber ohne Wrapper, was ich schade finde. Das ist ein Feature, das ich sowohl für Gradle als auch für Maven gut finde. Aber das kann man sich ja zur Not generieren lassen (mvn -N io.takari:maven:wrapper) ...

Bestehende Projekte kann man direkt in IntelliJ öffnen ...

Daher bitte einfach einmal erläutern, was Du brauchst / benötigst.


----------



## Panda9296 (5. Nov 2020)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Kannst Du das etwas ausführen. Also Maven ist aktuell in der Version 3.3 - die 1.8 gab es nicht einmal. Nach der 1.1 kam die 2.0.
> 
> IntelliJ ist seid 2016 immer mit 4-stelliger Jahreszahl vorne ... davor war es auch Version 15 und so (Aber nicht auf Jahreszahl bedacht ...) Die letzte Version, die man da noch herunter laden kann ist eine 11er aus dem Jahr 2012!
> 
> ...


tut mir leid. Ich möchte es für Java 8 nutzen. Ich habe meinen OCP-Kurs begonnen(bin in einer Umschulung und habe mein OCA hinter mir und habe auch so ein wenig Erfahrung mit Java) jetzt wurde mir gesagt, wir sollen uns Maven runterladen, da wir ab und an auf Enterprise ausweichen. Maven wurde allerdings nur genannt. Ich bin nur mit der SE libary vertraut. Er hat das nur für Eclipse erklärt und auch nur kurz und ehrlich gesagt bin ich ein Sturkopf der jetzt nicht wieder auf Eclipse umsteigen möchte^^(bin ja davon weg, da ich intellij liebe^^).


----------



## DrPils (5. Nov 2020)

File -> Project Structure -> Modules -> + Zeichen -> Jars


----------



## kneitzel (5. Nov 2020)

Also Du kannst Maven direkt nutzen in IntelliJ ohne Maven direkt herunter zu laden:
im New Project Dialog solltest Du am linken Rand auch Maven aufgelistet sehen.



Und vorhandene Maven Projekte öffnest / importierst Du direkt.

Aber Du kannst Maven auch herunter laden: https://maven.apache.org/
Dort bekommst Du ein Zip oder tar.gz File, das Du an einen beliebigen Ort entpacken kannst. Im entpackten Ordner findet sich dann das mvn Script, welches Maven ausführt. Du kannst dieses Verzeichnis in den Pfad legen, wenn Du möchtest, wobei ich das eher als störend empfinde. Ich nutze lieber den Maven Wrapper für Projekte, denn man weiß nie, wann man mehrere unterschiedliche Versionen von Maven benötigt (e.g. alter Projekt nutzt alte Version von Maven und mit neuer Maven Version lässt es sich nicht übersetzen ...)


----------

